# Best manure fork?



## nicmac74 (Jan 22, 2009)

I am wonderign if anyone uses the Fine Tines fork and, if so, the Junior one or the regular one? I am wanting to "upgrade"!!!I would like a shorter handle too..is the Junior handle shorter then the regular Fine Tines fork?It is hard to tell from the website. Thanks!


----------



## jleonard (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not sure about the Fine Tines forks, but we use the forks meant for Woody Pet bedding and they work wonderfully for the minis. We get them at tractor supply, they have the narrow spacing and a basket and have been great to keep those little mini apples from falling though


----------



## Sandee (Jan 22, 2009)

nicmac74 said:


> I am wonderign if anyone uses the Fine Tines fork and, if so, the Junior one or the regular one? I am wanting to "upgrade"!!!I would like a shorter handle too..is the Junior handle shorter then the regular Fine Tines fork?It is hard to tell from the website. Thanks!


I use the Fine Tines and love it. I believe the handles are the same length. The junior one is a smaller basket (not as wide) and lighter weight. I prefer it for taking to the shows. My hubby perfers the bigger one for our stalls --he doesn't like to stay in the barn any longer than necessary.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jan 22, 2009)

jleonard said:


> I'm not sure about the Fine Tines forks, but we use the forks meant for Woody Pet bedding and they work wonderfully for the minis. We get them at tractor supply, they have the narrow spacing and a basket and have been great to keep those little mini apples from falling though


I use this one also and love it.

Christy


----------



## Annabellarose (Jan 22, 2009)

I had been using a Future Fork since 1993, but when I got my first Miniature Horses in November I asked the forum members what they recommended for scooping Miniature Horse poo, which is a bit more challenging than "big" horse poo, and I got a lot of recommendations for the Fine Tines Fork. I bought one, I tried it, and I absolutely, completely and totally, HATE it! I am back to using my Future Fork. The Fine Tines Fork was expensive and it is heavy.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jan 23, 2009)

I have used a "Missy", full-sized metal tined fork ever since I've used ANY manure fork. I can still order it from one of my livestock catalogs; they last and last(have been through 3 or 4 in 28 years here.)

What I do is take about 10 minutes once it arrives to 'cut' the welds on the end 'brace' tines, then use my hands to 'squeeze' the tines closer together, two at a time, so that they are 'close' enough to hold mini manure 'muffins'. This gives the fork a 'tapered shape. It will work just fine for EITHER minis or 'bigs' like this, and it is relatively light and very sturdy...If I weren't totally satisfied, I wouldn't keep on using this very one!

Margo


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 23, 2009)

I am small, so I prefer the Junior Fine Tines fork, and then I cut the handle off a little so I don't bang into the walls of our "mini" stalls. I have 3 or 4 with various length handles, including one in the trailer!


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 23, 2009)

I JUST discovered that there is a junior Fine Tines fork! OH! I was asking about it on the SHG forum and someone posted a link of where to order one from. That's on my birthday want list now.





I LOVE the big fine tines fork, but I find that I need to scoop out a smaller area most of the time so I do end up throwing out more bedding than I would like to. Can't wait to get a junior one!

Charlotte


----------



## nicmac74 (Jan 23, 2009)

Great idea-- cut the handle off! OH! that is what I should do!!I always bump into my mini gates and stall walls...especially if I am in a hurry. I think I will order a woody pet fine tines today!!thanks everyone!



targetsmom said:


> I am small, so I prefer the Junior Fine Tines fork, and then I cut the handle off a little so I don't bang into the walls of our "mini" stalls. I have 3 or 4 with various length handles, including one in the trailer!


----------



## susanne (Jan 23, 2009)

For pelleted bedding or sawdust I wouldn't use anything but the Fine Tines fork.

When I had my colt in a barn that used shavings, the standard, wider tined forks worked better.

So I guess it depends upon what you use, but the combination of pellet/sawdust bedding and the Fine Tines are what we will always use.

(Isn't the Woody Pet fork pretty much the same thing as the Fine Tines?)


----------



## JewelsOK (Jan 23, 2009)

Isn't it funny what we ask for when we own horses? For my 20th wedding anniversary, I asked for clippers! I've got a birthday coming up, too... perhaps I might need a fine tines fork!!

I'm not sure what my current mini fork is called but it is for a mini sized person as well as a mini sized horse - doesn't work well for my 5' 7" self. One of the boarders at our barn has a toddler and he loves the little fork - he thinks it is his.



Charlotte said:


> I JUST discovered that there is a junior Fine Tines fork! OH! I was asking about it on the SHG forum and someone posted a link of where to order one from. That's on my birthday want list now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandee (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can order a Fine Tines ( regualr or junior) replacement head? Just broke both of mine on the frozen stuff this winter. Seems such a waste to have to order the handle when the handles are ok.

Edited to add: I found the place to order



http://www.aplusequine.com/ They manufacture them.


----------

